# Howdy from CO



## Danmayf (8 mo ago)

Welcome aboard


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome from Wash.


----------



## Jdoud033 (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome, What part of CO?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jared.


----------



## kv-fam4 (11 mo ago)

jrodanapolis said:


> Hello AT Folks,
> I'm a longtime lurker but recently created an account to start learning about bows and bowhunting. I am a rifle hunter but would love to learn to sharpen my hunting skills, get to go out during the elk rut one day, and can practice in my backyard a heck of a lot cheaper than I can taking the 300 WM to the range. I don't expect to go bowhunting this year but perhaps September of 2023 I can give it a try if I get good enough at shooting.
> I'm looking for my first bow to get started with and would welcome any suggestions you may have. I've been stalking the bows for sale here and have been visiting my local shop to learn as much as I can. My buddy just bought a new V3x and I keep hearing that it is incredible, but I'm not looking to spend that much, nor do I need to start with a bow like that.
> Thank you for all of the info you provide and all of the learning you have allowed me to do. I look forward to learning as much as I can and hopefully contributing back one day!
> Jared


Howdy from MO


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

You can learn a lot on this site, but sometimes you need to sort through facts and fiction.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## jrodanapolis (8 mo ago)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes! I've been reading as much as I can and trying to find my first bow to start practicing with. There is a 3D range about 10 minutes from my house that is very economical to use, so I will probably get a membership there as soon as I find a bow to buy. Thank you all for the fantastic community and website.


----------



## MrMTB08 (6 mo ago)

Hi from TX


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi from WI. have hunted CO off & on since back in 1968, just love to Elk hunt but always with a bow!


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome from the 505. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Brownkid_2000 (10 mo ago)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 307Veteran (5 mo ago)

Hey, honestly any bows from the last 5 years or even longer are great. I have a V3 but I still choose to use my Halon 32, I love that bow. The newer bow is my backup. Welcome from your neighbor to the north.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

